# Building My First Lean To



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I am looking to build a lean to for the horses to get out of the weather in winter. I want to do it right and have little construction experience. I also don't have a ton of money to throw around so I'm keeping it very simple but sturdy. I will take some pictures of the site where I want build the shed and maybe some other areas if that area is not a good idea. 

Also I want to build the lean to large enough that if need it could be paneled into two 16' x 16' stalls as I seem to be turning into a boarder by friends. It is going to be a 3 sided shed with the open section supported by one pole in the center of the door. I'll post a diagram of the shed I'm hoping to build. Any advice, warning, anything is appreciated.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

This is just a quick paint sketch of where the walls and gates will be.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

This is the desired location. It would be facing the fence away from the woods. It is slightly down hill there so I may have to build it up a bit.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

This page might help some. One thing I do know is that you'll have to build it sturdier than one would imagine. Garden shed type strength will be destroyed by the horses in no time.

Horse Shelter Plans | Shed Plans Lists


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

And again diagrams, sorry I'm weird about planning things.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

It'll be pretty sturdy with Kicking boards up at least 4 feet high and steel siding on the exterior. The horses will now reach the sheet steel. The beams will be 6" x 6". The front will be 12' and the rear 10'.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You want the shed to be sitting higher than any other ground around it or you'll have muddy floors every time it rains. Also if you are using tube gates, hinge them so they can swing both ways. That way when you're just leaving the shed open for the horses to come and go you can swing them in against the walls and they'll last much longer. We've lived here 16 years and the gates inside the barn are still in good shape. The ones outside are nearly ready to be replaced for the 3rd time.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

one thing to consider , besides the ground slope, is which direction the wind and rain blow.
the trees in the back should help in summer for shade, and as a wind block.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just to reiterate important points, some already mentioned...

- Have the open side face away from the winter weather, generally open to the east/south in the U.S.
- Do make sure that it is on high ground or that rain flows away from the shelter. Keeping water out from the start is the _only_ way to keep it dry. If it gets wet/muddy, it will stay muddy all winter. Also keep in mind that with the hoof traffic the soil will be very much compacted, making it lower than before.
- In your area make sure the plans you consider take into account snow load. It will affect the type, pitch, and construction of the roof.
- It's typically best to put some sort of rock product on the floor. We use 6"-8" of stone screenings that compacts very well and is easy to clean up (e.g. manure).
- Use screws and bolts instead of nails where possible for lower maintenance. Nails will back out over time and in the long run you'll be happy you spent a little more on this.

We do simple here, so our shelter (10'x32') is one side of our pole barn.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not sure from your diagram but if the shelter is near the fence, don't have it so close that a horse could be cornered behind it and between the shelter and the fence. Have enough room all around for horses to move safely. Also should the wind be coming from a direction that blows into the shelter ( and even with the best planning, this can happen sometimes) they can stand behind it to get out of the wind.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

It will be facing South, and the woods kinda curve around it on both front and back. The fence is going to run right up to the door/opening and stop there, I want them to get inside but not be able to be around the outside of the tin. I don't want someone to kick the outside tin and cut a foot. My neighbor so going to come over with his skid-steer and help build up the area once we have all the materials ready and the area prepped. As far as building up the area so it is higher what kind of soil/gravel should I buy for that? This area doesn't usually have standing water any time of the year but prolly would just because I put something there. The pitch should be good, dropping 2' in 16 feet of roof.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

This is very close to what I want to build!

http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...36l-x-7h-open-sided-shed/p-1495460-c-9901.htm


----------

